# Shed Hunting (and not at home depot)



## utbowhntr (Sep 11, 2007)

Never done any shed hunting before, but my fiancee wants to this year for her art projects, etc. What is the law or regulations on this and where can I find information. When is the best time to start looking? Thanks for your help. Utbowhntr


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

There is a new shed hunting law in effect this year. You have to take a class that specifies when, where, and how. I am sure you can find it on the UDWR website.

http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/08-03/antlers.php This link goes to one of the articles about it.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

When they say northern Utah, are they talking the Northern Deer Region?


----------



## Artoxx (Nov 12, 2008)

That is the assumption that I would make, but it might not hurt to call the division and double check the boundaries of this intent. If they meant the northern half of the state, where the mud is deep and the damage is easy, then that would be different than the northern _region._ Call and double check to avoid unpleasant issues.


----------



## Amy (Jan 22, 2009)

Artoxx is right-there is a new shed hunting law in effect this year. Unfortunately, the news release he cited is from last year, and the law has changed since then. There is no longer a regional restriction. You can read about the latest changes at http://wildlife.utah.gov/news/09-02/shed_antler.php.

Basically, if you want to hunt sheds anywhere in Utah between Feb. 1 and Apr. 15, you just have to complete a free online course and have the certificate of completion with you when you're out in the field. The link to the course is http://wildlife.utah.gov/shedantler. If you're headed out after Apr. 15, you don't need to take the course. Hope this helps!


----------



## HJB (May 22, 2008)

Shed hunting isn't as easy as it sounds, unless you have private property access. First of all you need to track the deer from January-March and pattern them. The snow fall takes them up or down the mountain from day to day. 
Some of the best places to hunt are the WMA properties. They usually hold large numbers of wintering game. Other than that I would just glass the hills everyday and wait til you start seeing bucks with one antler or none.
I'm lucky enough to be able to scout from my house on the Wasatch front so I keep my eye on the deer everyday and pattern them as good as possible.
Some of the Deer in Northern Utah have already dropped but yesterday we got 2 feet of snow, so those sheds are going to be buried for quite a while. Many bucks are still packing so just get out there and look around. As long as the conditions stay consistent the deer will hold up in the same area. That is unless you have people running them around.
Good Luck


----------

